# Greyhound Dog Racing



## FastTrax (Nov 16, 2020)

www.ngagreyhounds.com

www.agcouncil.com

www.trackinfo.com/trakdocs/?breed=g

www.humanesociety.org/resources/greyhound-racing-faq

www.adopt-a-greyhound.org

www.offtrackbetting.com/greyhound-racing.html

www.derbylane.com

www.yourpurebredpuppy.com/reviews/greyhounds.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greyhound

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greyhound_adoption

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greyhound_racing

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greyhound_racing_in_the_United_States

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Derby_Lane_Greyhound_Track


























https://www.youtube.com/user/GreyhoundRacingNZ/videos


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 16, 2020)

How fascinating!

Related to the greyhound dog in the last video, the placement of the dogs feet during full running stride really took me by surprise. I wasn't at all expecting the feet to land and push-off at such a varied and staggered speed.

But, wow, greyhounds can really move on out!

Thanks for this interesting thread topic, Fast!

P.S. Hope you're doing well, staying safe and healthy, and staying out of trouble.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 16, 2020)

I think this whole barbaric industry or sport if you want to call it that should be abolished. 
Every year I see groups who try to save these poor dogs standing outside of local businesses trying to find homes for the rejects. It breaks my heart. 
Some have scars all over their bodies. 
I've petted many of them. They are so friendly and docile, their eyes are so expressive  I can only imagine what they've been through.
 .


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 16, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> How fascinating!
> 
> Related to the greyhound dog in the last video, the placement of the dogs feet during full running stride really took me by surprise. I wasn't at all expecting the feet to land and push-off at such a varied and staggered speed.
> 
> ...



Last week I was so stressed out from back to back anxiety and panic attacks I was actually decompensating, however I am much better now. It was rather touch and go until I got to the hospital then I didn't want anybody to "touch" me and I was ready to "go". If it wasn't for my neighbors I would have disconnected and shut everything down in my house. Even here so now I rebooted everything from a usb drive now all I have to do is get an avatar. Whatever I did here I sincerely apologize. End run my favorite grandbaby a/k/a Stinky is going to move in with old fossil grandpa. There shall be no Oreo Lemon sandwich cookies though.

Thanks everyone and Matrix And Seabreeze for your patience, understanding and concern.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 16, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Last week I was so stressed out from back to back anxiety and panic attacks I was actually decompensating, however I am much better now. It was rather touch and go until I got to the hospital then I didn't want anybody to "touch" me and I was ready to "go". If it wasn't for my neighbors I would have disconnected and shut everything down in my house. Even here so now I rebooted everything from a usb drive now all I have to do is get an avatar. Whatever I did here I sincerely apologize. End run my favorite grandbaby a/k/a Stinky is going to move in with old fossil grandpa. There shall be no Oreo Lemon sandwich cookies though.
> 
> Thanks everyone and Matrix And Seabreeze for your patience, understanding and concern.


So nice to hear from you, Fast.

_One day at a time_, that's my adage.

What? No Oreo Lemon Sandwich Cookies? What kind of a grandpa are you? LOL!


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 16, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> So nice to hear from you, Fast.
> 
> _One day at a time_, that's my adage.
> 
> What? No Oreo Lemon Sandwich Cookies? What kind of a grandpa are you? LOL!



Come on Auntie M. Did you forget my comment in an earlier thread about what that scalawag did with my Oreo Lemon Sandwich Cookies? I mean ugh doesn't even cover half of my horror. But I still love her. I have a loooooooooooooong memory and old fossily grandpa got some tricks up his sleeve.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 16, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Come on Auntie M. Did you forget my comment in an earlier thread about what that scalawag did with my Oreo Lemon Sandwich Cookies? I mean ugh doesn't even cover half of my horror. But I still love her. I have a loooooooooooooong memory and old fossily grandpa got some tricks up his sleeve.


Thanks for the laugh, Fast!


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 16, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Thanks for the laugh, Fast!



Yes Auntie M I do get off a good one every now and then. I wasn't laughing at Cootie Virus Hospital Emergency Room though. I have to congratulate the E/R staff there because they were stressed to the nines. May the good Lord protect them.


----------

